

Why Product Managers Should Do All Their Own QA Testing - philk10
https://medium.com/product-management-weekly/why-product-managers-should-do-all-their-own-qa-testing-8481289dddd4

======
teaneedz
Having worn hats in both PM and QA roles I do agree that a PM should know
their product well. However, as a user, I see way too many bugs damage the UX
as a result of not having dedicated QA resources. A solid QA team or person
can make the difference between a product simply being released on time and
saving the life of a product long term by knowing when not to sign off on it
due to critical user facing issues. I've seen orgs reduce the QA team first
with the idea that it's a bearable cost reduction and have to eat the costs
later while the brand's image gets slapped in the process. If an org walks the
UX talk, it needs dedicated QA resources - often folks likely to catch issues
that others too close to the P&L or design/dev process miss. Been there, done
it, don't skip on QA or try to diminish its role. Everyone is responsible for
QA just as much as everyone is responsible for UX, but that doesn't mean
skipping the QA role. Everyone contributes to the P&L and delivery timetable -
should we eliminate the PM role too?

